# Should I feel guilty?.Hubbys been outside....



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 2, 2009)

Working since the sun probably came up....I just got up at 8 and he had coffee made ...mmmm...I fed the dogs went and let my chickens out ...seen the horses were out on pasture ....so now I am sitting down in my P.J's with my coffee at the computer....I can hear the chainsaw going ...he's cutting something down? Hm? wonder if I should go get the trailer to load whatever up?....We worked all day yesterday outside...suppose to go to a rodeo today...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 2, 2009)

If he wants help, he knows where you are at. Don't feel guilty.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 2, 2009)

He just came inside....I made him a new coffee...and he now needs my proffesional opionon as a woman....to see if what he has cut down now looks better or worse....hm?....its either yes or no....and if I replied no ...it would be to late....he's on a roll with that chainsaw so now I am getting worried ....I'd better get out there and slow him down...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 2, 2009)

OH OH!


----------



## COUNTRYMAN (Aug 2, 2009)

sounds like he's gonna get that help without asking.....smarrrrrrt man lol


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 2, 2009)

YES!  You should feel very guilty.  You're a very poor wife!  You should go outside immediately and take the chainsaw away from him.  Take him into your house and feed him a sumptuous breakfast.  Then, take him into your arms and tell him that he's the most wonderful man in the whole world.  Tell him that he needs to relax while you clean up the yard, and he should sit in his easy chair and watch ESPN sportscenter while having a few beers.  Then, when you have the yard cleaned up, the car washed, the animals fed, the windows washed, the floor mopped (don't run the vacuum while he's watching TV) you should bake him a pie, and serve it to him (with ice cream) while he watches his favorite sport on the TV.  Be sure to tell him how wonderful he is (but only during the commercials).  Also, it would make you a much better wife if you would rub his feet and back while he is watching his favorite sport.  

None of my eleven ex wives would do this, and I guess I'm lucky to be rid of them!  lol!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 2, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> YES!  You should feel very guilty.  You're a very poor wife!  You should go outside immediately and take the chainsaw away from him.  Take him into your house and feed him a sumptuous breakfast.  Then, take him into your arms and tell him that he's the most wonderful man in the whole world.  Tell him that he needs to relax while you clean up the yard, and he should sit in his easy chair and watch ESPN sportscenter while having a few beers.  Then, when you have the yard cleaned up, the car washed, the animals fed, the windows washed, the floor mopped (don't run the vacuum while he's watching TV) you should bake him a pie, and serve it to him (with ice cream) while he watches his favorite sport on the TV.  Be sure to tell him how wonderful he is (but only during the commercials).  Also, it would make you a much better wife if you would rub his feet and back while he is watching his favorite sport.
> 
> None of my eleven ex wives would do this, and I guess I'm lucky to be rid of them!  lol!


 Dream on jhm!

You sure can tell who is male and who is female on this thread!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 2, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> YES!  You should feel very guilty.  You're a very poor wife!  You should go outside immediately and take the chainsaw away from him.  Take him into your house and feed him a sumptuous breakfast.  Then, take him into your arms and tell him that he's the most wonderful man in the whole world.  Tell him that he needs to relax while you clean up the yard, and he should sit in his easy chair and watch ESPN sportscenter while having a few beers.  Then, when you have the yard cleaned up, the car washed, the animals fed, the windows washed, the floor mopped (don't run the vacuum while he's watching TV) you should bake him a pie, and serve it to him (with ice cream) while he watches his favorite sport on the TV.  Be sure to tell him how wonderful he is (but only during the commercials).  Also, it would make you a much better wife if you would rub his feet and back while he is watching his favorite sport.
> 
> None of my eleven ex wives would do this, and I guess I'm lucky to be rid of them!  lol!


OHHHHHH !!   I would consider you a "challenge".....My girlfriends that have computer nerds or book worms ...always threaten to send them my way.....
You gave me a smile this morning...I'll show hubby later...once he's done his chores ...hee hee hee!   I work right along side him ....just came in for some water for us ...and a lookie on the computer...
He's been cutting down "wild grape" vines ..They have grown up the trees maybe 25 to 30 feet.....I have made two wreaths so far...
Now were going to watch some barrel racing...


----------



## nightshade (Aug 2, 2009)

lol mine was gone when I got up this morning I too could hear the chain saw running. lucky for me it was just more already downed disappearing. I am getting kinda defensive of my trees with all I lost to the power company right of way, It seems I moved into the woods to be in the woods to end up with a field.


----------



## mully (Aug 3, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> None of my eleven ex wives would do this, and I guess I'm lucky to be rid of them!  lol!


Get rid of them ...you are very lucky to be alive


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 3, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> None of my eleven ex wives would do this, and I guess I'm lucky to be rid of them!  lol!


11?  ex wives?


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, eleven of them.  Can't figure out how i picked out eleven women like that.  Something wrong with every one of them.  Most of them didn't want to work hardly at all.  Some of them wouldn't even milk the cows after getting home from their jobs in town.  One of them even thought she should keep some of the money she made in town.  Didn't take me long to get rid of her!

Actually, I've been married to the same wonderful woman for 36 years now.  Fell in love with her the first time I noticed her (we grew up in the same small town).  We have four wonderful children (six grandchildren), and I wish we could turn back the clock and do it all again.  

Hope nobody actually thought I was serious in my former post on this topic.  I do like to tease and have a little fun at times.  Sometimes, after a bad ambulance call, I will have to go to youtube or some other site and find a way to laugh.  It helps me to heal and forget.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh jhm, you shoulda kept them on the string a little bit longer. I was really enjoying your put-on!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 3, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Yep, eleven of them.  Can't figure out how i picked out eleven women like that.  Something wrong with every one of them.  Most of them didn't want to work hardly at all.  Some of them wouldn't even milk the cows after getting home from their jobs in town.  One of them even thought she should keep some of the money she made in town.  Didn't take me long to get rid of her!
> 
> Actually, I've been married to the same wonderful woman for 36 years now.  Fell in love with her the first time I noticed her (we grew up in the same small town).  We have four wonderful children (six grandchildren), and I wish we could turn back the clock and do it all again.
> 
> Hope nobody actually thought I was serious in my former post on this topic.  I do like to tease and have a little fun at times.  Sometimes, after a bad ambulance call, I will have to go to youtube or some other site and find a way to laugh.  It helps me to heal and forget.


Ohhh I knew you were teasing .....11 wives ? Maybe on Young and the Restless...
36 years ...wow...hubby and I are going on 17yrs...you have one tough chick !!!hee hee heee!!! ..Having a little fun is good for your spirit..Life is too short.....Like I said you made me smile that day....


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 3, 2009)

Your personality reminds me of a EMT that we had when my son broke his leg skating during a school outing  then 8yrs old ..It was a nasty break and my son was in alot of pain....The EMT was cracking jokes ...trying to take his mind of the situation ....asked if he ever been in an ambulance ? My son replied no....Told him about the siren ...asked if he wanted to be in charge of the siren...when to tell his buddy to turn  it on ...then he asked if he wanted his mom and dad to have a drive in the ambulance also...as we have never been in one...You could tell he was a father ...he even came and said hello after and check in on him....My son now 15 still remembers that


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 3, 2009)

As someone who has dealt with way to many medical personnel lately, I can tell you their personality makes a huge difference!


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 4, 2009)

Darn it!  I wanted to heard more about the 11 ex's!  

Congrats on 36 years, Mrs jhm47 is a very lucky woman!


----------



## Blon Dalone (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm still trembling from the chainsaw buzzing thing.  Men and chainsaws...  I gave permission once to a man who asked if he could trim under the pine tree to make it easier to mow under.  I came home from work to find my 60year old pine trimmed as high as my highest ladder.  It looks like an umbrella.  I'm told that the lower branches will NEVER grow back.  No more pinecones for wreath-making... I cried.  Tree is ugly and used to be so beautiful.

Man lives in Canada now.  Plenty of trees there.  I'm here in Missouri under my umbrella.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 4, 2009)

Blon Dalone said:
			
		

> I'm still trembling from the chainsaw buzzing thing.  Men and chainsaws...  I gave permission once to a man who asked if he could trim under the pine tree to make it easier to mow under.  I came home from work to find my 60year old pine trimmed as high as my highest ladder.  It looks like an umbrella.  I'm told that the lower branches will NEVER grow back.  No more pinecones for wreath-making... I cried.  Tree is ugly and used to be so beautiful.
> 
> Man lives in Canada now.  Plenty of trees there.  I'm here in Missouri under my umbrella.


Ha ha ha !!!!  LOL !!!  Thats exactly my problem !....I wonder if he was french canadien !!  He gets chain saw happy !!! Thats why I have him now come and ask my "professional opinion".....I think it runs in the family because when my FIL was still alive he would bring his honking big chain saw on the family vacation to cut down trees for the neighbouring cottagers.......and dont get me started on the tractor...he loves moving things across my lawn...."dont worry the grass will grow back"....but I am lucky as he loves to work outdoors...his job inside is the toliets...cause my daughter and I dont.....
I wonder if jhm47 does toliets...HM?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 4, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> jhm47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ughhh... Wild grape vines have just about killed the trees along one of our fencelines.


----------



## Blon Dalone (Aug 4, 2009)

From what I've heard, it's not just Canadian men who are chainsaw happy!  Apparently Texans have issues with chainsaw massacres.  I'm lucky it was just a pine tree.

And I also would be interested to know if jhm47 does toilets, let's ask him.....

(P.S.  No slam against Texas, just a joke, love Texas, very beautiful, many gorgeous pine trees, and Texas has a BEACH!)


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 4, 2009)

....   

I have made 9 wreaths .....going to keep some for Xmas gifts and give some away....I could have made more but I had to go back inside and RUB hubbies feet ...choke


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 4, 2009)

Give a man ANY tool with a motor/engine/operating mechanism and just stand back. They go into BORG mode.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 4, 2009)

How true !!!


----------



## nightshade (Aug 5, 2009)

yea and then you can't stop them and oops was that your rose bush honey I thought it was a brier


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 5, 2009)




----------

